# Frontosa Tank Mates



## Paradox057 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey all, long time cichlid enthusiast and member from long ago, but my account was made inactive so I've made a new one. =)

I have just set up my new 135 gal tank and it is currently cycling. I have kept tons of species of tangs over the years but never frontosa, but I've always wanted to. The only drawback I have is that I LOVE a school of cyps in a tang tank, however, with cyps being the natural prey of frontosa in the wild, this most likely isn't the best of ideas. =)

I'm picking up my fish from the breeder on saturday, a colony of ten 1-2" Mpimbwe frontosa, 8 White Calvus and 2 synodontus multipuncatus. I've kept calvus before and they take FOREVER to grow, but they seem to have no problems with frontosa tank mates. I was just curious if any of you house any other fish with your fronts, (At least until they are so big that it needs to be a front only tank).

Thanks in advance for the advice..

-Dox


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

You could keep cyps with Fronts for a while, but long term definitely not.

I've seen them housed in large tanks with lepidolamprogus kendalli/nkmbe, neolamprogus tetracanthus and large julidochromis and chalinochromis. Even brichardi species.

Avoid anything that looks remotely similar - tretocephalus, sexfasciatus and cylindricus.

135 gal isn't big for frontosa, so I wouldn't house anything else but the calvus long term.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

For the first year or so, it does not matter a whole lot, but as the Frontosa get to be 4-6" long, they will eat anything that can fit in their mouths. Also, long term, I'd recommend steering away from the Multi's as they are really good at Frontosa birth control. 

I've kept them with all kinds of other tangs including Cyp's, but nothing lasts forever, and big fish eat little fish - as long as you are able to remove the other fish before it is a problem, you are good to go.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Lepidiolamprologus kendalli / nkambae
Neolamprologus leleupi
Altolamprologus calvus / compressiceps
Julidochromis regani (Kipili)
Gnathochromis permaxilaris
Greenwoodochromis bellcrossi
Limnochromis staneri
Syno. cats

If you feel adventurous, try a Datnoid (Dat) 

Russ


----------

